# Rio Grande Gobbler



## Wildthings (Jul 10, 2021)

This was a young boy's first turkey and he layed it open archery style. Had to work around the in and out holes and cut feathers. And it was a young jake to boot!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2021)

Beautiful job. Great story

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2021)

Righteous! What a beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 10, 2021)

Beautiful work and mount!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice one Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2021)

Great job Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

